# Rider's Cheap Bourbon Thread



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

For the last couple of weeks I've been sampling some of the cheaper bourbons trying to find a "sipping" bourbon that is CHEAP. Now, I guess I would define cheap as anything under $15 a bottle. At about $20 or so, you can get some much better bourbons.

Old Crow - about $8 a liter at Sams Club. Not very good, but it did okay.
Jim Beam White Label - about $10 for a 750ml. Not very good. And definitely not comparable at all to the Jim Beam Black label.
Ancient Age - $10 for 750ml. Not very good. But almost drinkable.
Old Forester - $14 for 750ml. Probably the best cheap bourbon of the bunch. It is not a bad sipping bourbon - takes a bit of time to warm up to its particular flavor.

Any others I should try?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone try the Ancient Age 10 Stars? Is it worth the extra $5 a bottle?


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried Early Times? I've never really tried sipping a whole glass, but it does make a great mixing bourbon.

Another worth trying would be Evan Williams (not the single barrel). Again, never sipped it, but mixed it plenty.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

evan williams with coke or pepsie lime is a great mix


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Ancient Age - $10 for 750ml. Not very good. But almost drinkable.


You should be their spokesperson.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Old Crow - $7.52 a liter at Sams Club. Not very good, but it did okay.

Jim Beam White Label - about $10 for a 750ml. Not very good. And definitely not comparable at all to the Jim Beam Black label.

Ancient Age - $10 for 750ml. Not very good. But almost drinkable.

Old Forester - $14 for 750ml. Probably the best cheap bourbon of the bunch. It is not a bad sipping bourbon - takes a bit of time to warm up to its particular flavor.

G&W Private Stock - $7.54 for 1 liter. Not too bad. Tastes okay, but seems a little thin on flavor. 

Ten High - $7.13 for 1 liter. TBD.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Ancient Age - $10 for 750ml. Not very good. But almost drinkable.


If I remember right, I paid $16.95 for 1.5 liters. Not a great bourbon, but at least it won't kill you.

I'd spend the little extra and go for the Evan Walker. It's not bad. I think I paid around $19 for 1.5 liters of it. Anything beyond that price is out of my range for sure.

Michael


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

try bankers club not bad


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

OK, I'm not too late for this thread, I love some bourbon. I need to get in on saving a buck. Unfortunately I will have to wait for payday, even though we're talking 15 a bottle.

I see we are talking sipping, but how do they mix? Years ago, I was a Coke an Bourbon guy, now all I mix is ginger ale.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

koapoorpeople said:


> OK, I'm not too late for this thread, I love some bourbon. I need to get in on saving a buck. Unfortunately I will have to wait for payday, even though we're talking 15 a bottle.
> 
> I see we are talking sipping, but how do they mix? Years ago, I was a Coke an Bourbon guy, now all I mix is ginger ale.


I'd say that any of these that just barely pass as "sippers" will be much, much better as "mixers".


----------



## bourbonsmoke (May 5, 2008)

Tried going cheap, and found no solutions. You need to go up another rung.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Of the bunch I mentioned earlier, the one that has stuck with me as a cheap sipping bourbon is Old Crow. At least after getting accustomed to its particular flavor, it doesn't taste watery. G & W and Ten High seem watered down. The mass produced Jim Beam white just sucks and regular old Jack Daniels tastes like cough medicine to me. I will try the Early Times and the Evan Williams. 

Drinking cheap bourbon will definitely make you appreciate the real bourbons...


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Now that's what I call a truly meaningful and scientific experiment for a good cause. I can hear it now.....

"No dear....I'm not drinking again.....I'm conducting research for a group of very important and influential friends!"

That sounds so good I think I will try the same technique with cigars.

Thanks for the feedback by the way, John!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

WarHorse said:


> Now that's what I call a truly meaningful and scientific experiment for a good cause. I can hear it now.....
> 
> "No dear....I'm not drinking again.....I'm conducting research for a group of very important and influential friends!"
> 
> ...


For this "experiment" I had three liter bottles of bourbon in my car. A gal at work noticed these bottles in my car and asked me if I was having a party. I explained that it was research. I wonder if she believed me?

:imconfused:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> For this "experiment" I had three liter bottles of bourbon in my car. A gal at work noticed these bottles in my car and asked me if I was having a party. I explained that it was research. I wonder if she believed me?


Um, yeah, right ... "research." <glug, glug, glug>

Life is too short. Spend another sawback and getcha some Wild Turkey! Ummm ... it's five o'clock somewhere, right? Right?


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Save your liver...pay more drink less!!

If you must go cheap try Jim Beam GREEN label. Not bad...not good either


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Rah55 said:


> Save your liver...pay more drink less!!
> 
> If you must go cheap try Jim Beam GREEN label. Not bad...not good either


tHAT IS RYE WHISKEY ISN'T IT?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Years ago they had a whiskey called the Canadian Hunter it was really good stuff for 6.00 a fifth,It was made by Segrems i think.I dont see it around anymore,maybe there is a reason blindness,liver failure,heart attack?who knows.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Have you ever tried Fighting Cock? It sells for less than $20. They have a website you can check out. I was thinking about picking some up myself.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I have come to like "40 Creek". It's a Canadian blend, and it's not bad. May be more than your $15 criteriea though.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

paint said:


> Years ago they had a whiskey called the Canadian Hunter it was really good stuff for 6.00 a fifth,It was made by Segrems i think.I dont see it around anymore,maybe there is a reason blindness,liver failure,heart attack?who knows.


Yukon Jack is always an option if you are looking to experience the finest whiskey to ever come out of Canada......ok, so it's not the finest, but it's good........ok, ok, so it's not even good, but it'll take your miseries away. I don't how we drank so much of that stuff in college.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldn't put a fire out with that wicked stuff,way to many memory loses .


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

With what stuff....what are you talking about ......I....nevermind, I forgot.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen....this has been a test of our emergency thread jack system. In the event of an actual thread jack, you would have heard the following sound. We now return you to our normally scheduled thread.

sorry John.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The horse has been in the fermented grain again!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Of the bunch I mentioned earlier, the one that has stuck with me as a cheap sipping bourbon is Old Crow. At least after getting accustomed to its particular flavor, it doesn't taste watery. G & W and Ten High seem watered down. The mass produced Jim Beam white just sucks and regular old Jack Daniels tastes like cough medicine to me. I will try the Early Times and the Evan Williams.
> 
> Drinking cheap bourbon will definitely make you appreciate the real bourbons...


"Jim Beam white just sucks..." Hmmmm....well this is an interesting comment. I just found out that Old Crow is essentially the same bourbon as the Jim Beam white label. They are made at the same distillery. It is rather inexplicable why I like the Old Crow better. Old Crow is aged 3 years, and Jim Beam is aged four. I poured both and tasted them side-by-side, and yes, they are very very close to identical. It's funny that I would prefer the "bottom-shelf" younger version - maybe I just like the picture on the bottle better? So, anyway Old Crow will continue to be my cheap bourbon of choice...for now.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

What about WL Wellers? I dont think I have ever tried it straight, but its pretty tasty with some coke or sprite and its at a decent price.


----------



## MithShrike-cl (Jul 17, 2008)

Fighting Cock is not bad at all. 6 years old. I like Buffalo Trace as well. If I have to go more bottom shelf I'll go the regular Evan Williams route.


----------

